# AMD data change...update new data to DMI



## njl52 (Apr 2, 2010)

I ordered, basically piece for piece, the 750 build for March.
http://www.tomshardware.com/review [...] 578-2.html

I got all the components in and started up the computer. But it gets to an error saying "AMD data change ... update data to DMI."

The screen does a PCI devices listing and gets through ide controller, USB 1.1, 2.0.. etc down until ACPI controller and then;
Verifying DMI Pool Data .........
AMD Data Change...Update New Data to DMI.

At first nothing would happen, it would just sit there.

Then I played with the BIOS and disabled the nonexistant floppy drive and set first boot to CD rom and second to HDD.

Now it starts loading and will read the Windows 7 install CD and (slowly) start the install process. But when it gets to the HD selection screen and it tells me that the hard drive isn't formatted to work.

Anybody know what's up?

...played around some more.

I reset the CMOS a few times. Error still persist. Tho this time around the Windows install process wasn't slow, perfectly normal. But the AMD data change etc still persisted.

So I decided to unplug the harddrive and CDrom drive. Same error still.

Reset the CMOS again and no plug hdd/cdrom attached...same deal.

Bad motherboard?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The AMD data change is a normal part of the boot process, but it normally goes by so fast you don't see it. Enter the Bios on the PC Health page check the CPU and System temps. and the voltage readings for the 12v, 5v, and 3.3v rails.


----------



## njl52 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm not home so I had my brother look up the values for me.
Temps were 33 and 37, 12v was 12.048, 3.3 was 3.312 and there was no 5v.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They're all good, have you tried formatting the hard drive from the Windows DVD yet?


----------



## njl52 (Apr 2, 2010)

Window's can't detect it. Can't recall exactly what it says, but when the screen for selecting where to install comes up, it shows nothing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In the Bios check for a option to set sata to IDE mode, if it's not, set it to IDE mode.


----------



## njl52 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yup it's set to IDE.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What motherboard, CPU, Ram, Video card and PSU are you using? (The link to Tom's comes up 404).

You may want to try bench testing to ensure the board is not shorting on the try or a miss-placed stand off> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


----------



## njl52 (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/value-gaming-pc,2578-9.html

And I'll run that immediately.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Bios version does your board have> Tom's says F3 but Gigabyte is saying F4D to run the X3 435> http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Motherboard/CPUSupport_Model.aspx?ProductID=3145&ver=#anchor_os

Are you setting it up with a single video card?

I really don't like the PSU choice Antec units have been to iffy over the last couple of years as they keep changing suppliers of internals.


----------



## njl52 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hrmm I switched the Sata cable and Windows installation found the disk. Currently trying to install but it hasn't moved from 0% after about 120 seconds.

Crossing my fingers..


----------



## njl52 (Apr 2, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> What Bios version does your board have> Tom's says F3 but Gigabyte is saying F4D to run the X3 435> http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Motherboard/CPUSupport_Model.aspx?ProductID=3145&ver=#anchor_os
> 
> Are you setting it up with a single video card?
> 
> I really don't like the PSU choice Antec units have been to iffy over the last couple of years as they keep changing suppliers of internals.


Hrmm not sure at the moment. I'll check the bios details when either this fails or finishes. 

And it is working at the moment, 11%.

And I will be doing dual video cards, tho I have nothing other then the CD rom and HDD installed at the moment.


----------



## njl52 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hrmm thanks for pointing the sheet out. Didn't know the BIOS mattered between processors. lol... I'm a rookie.

But reading that sheet it says F7 for the AM3 slot version. Which is what I got(the slot, still not sure of the BIOS version.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you get windows installed?

F7? I don't see anything higher then F4D?
http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Motherboard/CPUSupport_Model.aspx?ProductID=3145&ver=#anchor_os


----------

